# Cervelo/Cannondale Sizing Issues and Other Stuff



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

I need advice from Cervelo Soloist or CDale CAAD owners who are my height (5’6”, inseam 77.8 cm (30.4in). I’m looking to buy a used alum frame bike so I can start crit racing (CAT 5) (gotta start sometime!). My background info: No carbon bikes for me to race on since there’s a good chance of me getting into a crash. I currently ride on a size small 2005 Giant TCR Advanced T-Mobile Edition, that I will not race on, and also b/c I think it’s a little too large. I went to a bike fitter, Signature Cycles in NYC, and they helped me reposition myself on the bike (I had hand, neck and upper back pain after 60-70mile rides), and he suggested that I get a new sized bar and stem, and fine tune the position of saddle, seat height, cleat position, hood levers, stem height, put shims in the brake levers, etc. He said actually the top tube 53.3cm was not really long for my trunk size, except that my forearms and arm were shorter, which is why I am now riding with an 80mm stem and have 30mm of spacers under my stem. Although it doesn’t look that aggressive with the flipped stem, I can ride in the drops for a very long time (at least 1hr at a time and no back, neck pain!) Those guys know their stuff! Meanwhile he suggested that I do more yoga type stretches (I can touch my knuckles to the ground while bending from the waist) 

*Now my issue: should I ride either the Cervelo Team Soloist (alum) 48 or 51cm, or a CAAD8 (48 or 50cm)? * I prefer the Cervelo, and may think a 51cm is my size but not certain. A 48 may be too small. The bike fitter said I should not choose C’Dale b/c their headtubes are too short. A 50cm frame only has an 11cm headtube length, whereas a 51 cm Soloist has a 12cm ht. My Giant has a 13cm ht and I still need 3 spacers. As I get more flexible, my reach will increase slightly, but an 11cm or lower headtube would still be too short. The only thing with the Cervelo 51cm is that the top tube is a 53cm. Now, I know that their seat angles are slack at 73deg, so from what I hear, that shortens the cockpit length a bit. For that reason, a Trek Madone in a 50cm frame w/a 52.6cm eff tt is really a 53.6cm tt b/c the seat angle is 75.1 deg! That’s steep! That’s why I see so many Madone riders with a flipped stem, shorter stem, and saddles pushed forward to reduce cockpit length. Their tt are deceptively long. I wish I could fit one but I can’t. 

I measured myself on the fit calculator on competitive cyclist and hear are my measurements and results. For those of you who have used this calculator, it gives you sizes for competitive fit and “Eddy” (Merckx) fit, the competitive fit being for sprinters, and the Eddy fit, which is more upright I think Lance emulated. I wish I could ride with no spacers and look “aero” but I can’t. Weight is not an issue. I’m 142lbs(42.4kg) Here are my measurements in cm.

Inseam:77.8 Trunk: 61 Forearm: 32.75 Arm: 63.25 Thigh:55.23 Lower Leg:49.2 Sternal Notch:136.5 Total Body Height: 168

The Competitive Fit:
Seat tube range c-c: 50.4 - 50.9
Seat tube range c-t: 51.9 - 52.4
Top tube length: 52.4 - 52.8 
Stem Length: 10.5 - 11.1
BB-Saddle Position: 66.5 - 68.5
Saddle-Handlebar: 50.1 - 50.7
Saddle Setback: 3.9 - 4.3
Seatpost Type: NON-SETBACK

The Eddy Fit
Seat tube range c-c: 51.6 - 52.1
Seat tube range c-t: 53.1 - 53.6
Top tube length: 52.4 - 52.8
Stem Length: 9.4 - 10.0
BB-Saddle Position: 65.7 - 67.7
Saddle-Handlebar: 50.9 - 51.5
Saddle Setback: 5.1 - 5.5
Seatpost Type: NON-SETBACK

I appreciate all who have taken time to read this, and provide me feedback. I would like folks to tell me their vital body measurements (inseam, trunk, arm length at least) along with frame size and stem length, Also has anyone ridden both the alum Soloist and CAAD, and their impressions? Thanks.


----------



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)

I cant answer you size question but I've owned both frames

Cervelo Soloist- My newest bike, approx 250miles on it. I didnt feel at home on it at first but after a few weeks it may become my favorite. Its doesnt absorb the road as well as I read from others and that was the only negative, its not a harsh ride but I was expecting it to suck up every bump, my expectations were to high. I was a little sore after my first ride on the bike, 30miles but was impressed with the geometry as it fit me perfect and it was stiff and fast as can be. You can't beat the looks of this bike, its the coolest looking bike out there IMO. 250 miles now and I wouldnt trade it for any other frame, although I'd like to ride the CF Soloist to compare but am not willing to pay almost 3x the cost

Caad- Hard to beat these. Awesome machines. I had a Caad7 and Caad8, it's hard for me not to own one and I dont right now. They asborb the road a bit better then the Cervelo and are just as fast and stiff.

I'd say which ever one fits you better, I like both. It would be a difficult descision for me as well.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks! But which bike do you feel didn't beat you up after 50 miles? Did you use a carbon bar or seatpost to dampen any road?


----------



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)

Cervelo- No carbon post, Carbon bar. It didnt beat me up, I had been riding my Carbon bike exclusive the past 3mo, so it was a bit harsher, thats all. I may have been tired from the previous days ride as well. I've ridden it 60miles twice now and it was awesome, not sore or fatigued during or after my ride

I have access to Time VXRS, Look 585,Ridley Excalibur,Wilier and I havent ridden any of them since getting the Soloist, that says how I feel about the ride


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*carbon seatpost and ride quality, personal experience.*



ping771 said:


> Thanks! But which bike do you feel didn't beat you up after 50 miles? Did you use a carbon bar or seatpost to dampen any road?


I have carbon and alloy seatpost. Below is my personal experience.

I recently tried my carbon seatpost (FSA K-Force Carbon Lite) and my alloy seatpost (FSA SL220) in the *same frame* (my Madone 5.9) and I did *not* notice any difference in ride quality. My ride was only 70km (>2 hours) in either case but it should have highlighted any ride quality difference. By all means buy carbon seatpost if you like but not for improved ride quality. Warning: cheap carbon seat-posts can actually be bad news - they flex a bit and will cost you performance and reduced comfort due to flex. Much better off buying a stiff and moderately priced alloy seat-post such as FSA SL220.

I can not speak for carbon bar/stem since I only have alloy but I would be very surprised if carbon bar/stem improved upon carbon frame/fork ride quality either - it is all in your mind, I think. If you want better ride than alloy frame/fork - buy Ti or full carbon frame and fork and comfortable saddle, shorts, good gloves and good bar tape. And consider to drop by 5-10psi off the tyre pressure. There is rarely any need for >100-110psi, if you are not racing, on clincher 700*23C tyre. Unless you weigh a tonne.


----------

